# Effects of long-term use of Prilosec



## missbonnie

I have heard (from a prescription book I got at the pharmacy), that if you take Prilosec long-term, it can cause severe stomach inflammation. Does anyone know exactly what they mean by long-term, and if they mean that you take it everyday constantly for a certain amount of time? I took it for 4 weeks last year for gastritis, and since then, I do not take it much at all, but I do take it if it gets real bad. I would say about once a month on average I take it. I try to use Pepcid AC or Tums if it is not severe, but sometimes I need that Prilosec. So, what's the deal with this? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lissylou73

Bonnie,I have taken 20mg of Prilosec for approximately 4 years, and recently had to increase my dose to 40mg. I don't know what the long-term effects are. If you hear anything, let me know. It worries me to take a medication for so many consecutive years, but I cannot function without it!


----------



## HereIam

I posted a while ago about an article that was in the Boston Globe about long-term use of these new acid-blockers like Prilosec, Nexium, Prevacid, etc. The article claimed that this class of drugs were never meant to be used on a long-term basis. In spite of that, doctors are prescribing them that way. The article had an explanation that suppressing the acid in the stomach so dramatically over a long time can reduce a body's ability to digest food along with a few other problems. The drugs are supposed to be used only sporadically to calm down symptoms or to heal esophagitis. Any one else read anything about this?


----------



## MALI

i have been on Aciphex,(Rabeprazole) for close to two years now. without this med i lay in bed coughing all night. after reading this post however i wonder if two years on this powerful drug is too long. should i switch back to Zantac for a while? any thoughts on this anyone? MALI


----------



## HipJan

Well, I can't even be on OTC Zantac on a long-term basis. I'm almost convinced it's caused me to have stomach digestion problems (again).Some people theorize that long-term use of PPIs can contribute to stomach polyps, maybe cancer? I used to be on Prevacid for quite a while, and my stomach is filled with polyps. But, also, H. Pylori, for me, could have been the culprit in terms of my polyps. I don't know, but I think it's best to avoid the PPIs for long-term use, if you can, that is.


----------



## DavidLA

After being on Prilosec for 7 weeks f* weeks twice a day. I felt like my digestive system basically STOPED working!!! I believe the day will come when we are going to hear how dangerous these drugs..PPI's H2 Blockers are!!! The stomach secretes Hydrochrolic Acid, In addition to helping digest food, I've been told it does about 30 other things & probably more that have yet to be discovered!!! Turning off the acid is not the solution!!! The problem is not excess acid, its in the wrong F* place. The esophagus and throat are not equipped to handle to much acid. The problem is when your suffering everyday,night with heartburn, throat pain, coughing, sore throats, etc...You need fast relief!! And since our beloved M.D's only give out drugs & do Surgery, our only other "option" is alternative therapy's. Which is another word for TRIAL & ERROR, most of these remedy's aloe vera, ginger, probiotics, enzymes, etc,,at least aren't as toxic as most drugs are..They may not work for you, but should't make your condition much worse!!! The fact is if you suffer from Acid Reflux as of the year 2002 your screwed, unless you find that magical natural therapy that works for you??If you find it, Please Post it, because as of this day..I haven't it!!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## silver

I asked my doctor that question last week and he said. Being on long term PPI is safer than getting heartburn every day. Now I cant even get off my PPI, if I skip a day its hearburn city by 8 pm. I get heartburn, chest pain like theres a big hole in my chest from eating a slice of bread in the morning. I wish I could get off it but I cant stand the pain and it doesnt get better each day either, it actually gets worse. I've try zantac but I have to take 5 of them to get a little bit of relief and it only last a few hours. So I think in some cases, its safer to take than to suffer with heartburn like my doc said. I am seeing a specialist again to make sure nothing else is going on with my stomach. In the 8 days I stopped taking my PPI I lost 4 pounds, not that has to mean something does it?


----------



## Gibby154

I have been on Prilosec for 6 years now. I take 20mgs a day, most of the time, and there is a definite lessening of the effectiveness of this drug over time. I used to be able to miss a couple of days with no effect. Now, I can miss no more than 48 hours.I have asked several doctors about the long term effects and I have read all of those articles about short term use only and the answere is there is no answere. No one knows. What really gets me is the drug company will not talk about it. I have emailed them several times about long term studies and effects, and they will only refer me to my doctor. But there isn't a doctor around who knows the answer. Those of us taking it long term are on our own. I for one would love to get off of Prilosec. But I have to take 5 pepcid to get the same relief and that can't be good either. What I wonder is why the drug company or the FDA won't sponsor a long term study (I volunteer)? I also wonder why the new purple pill? Is it because they know what we know? Long term use decresses effectiveness and so here comes the stronger version so we won't notice? Anyone else have a thought on this?


----------



## DavidLA

I also tried to get some answers on long term Prilosec use from the Drug Company's & there response was to also to check with my "Doctor" or read the PDR(Physicians Desk Reference) the PDR says thatPrilosec is for short term use only, unless you have had a EGD test & you definitely have barrett esophagus. This condition is so frustrating!! I do believe there is a cure out there..but I don't believe its by way of surgery or our current meds.


----------



## Feisty

So, now what happens to someone like me who was diagnosed 18 months ago with Barrett's Esophagitis and I'm taking Prevacid? Am I doing more harm than good? And also, if it interfers with digestion-----would that explain how I have gained 30 lbs; starting right around the same time I began taking the Prevacid? What do I do?


----------



## slacker

Starting around last July i had acid reflux, and only that. I was put on Protonix at first and over the course of 9 months i was on high doses of either protonix, nexium, aciphex, or prevacid as none seemed to take care of the problem (I also have bile reflux, which the pills wont help)Here it is 9 months later and I feel awful. My stomach and intestines feel so inflammed and constricted. I have chronic nausea, abdominal pain, indigestion, and some C and narrowed stools.. The docs dont know whats up, all my tests come back clear.I quit taking this ####, suspecting it was making me sick. Within a day my whole digestive system seemed "looser", and my pain and nausea got a little better. The acid came back after 36 hours or so (mostly due to my anticipation)and I would get burning pain in my stomach, so I took them as needed for a week or so and then switched to Pepcid AC as needed. Thats how i weened myself off. The only time i have acid problems now is when I have panic attacks (rarely). (I am very distressed about the damage to my digestive system)Anyways, the nausea, indigestion and "inflammation" feeling is not improving, but my reflux isnt any worse.My point? Get off these feckin' pills IF YOU CAN.They are not healthy. They are meant for 4-8 week courses to heal ulcers and such.I am on anxiety meds, anti-depressants, and eat small, healthy meals, no garbage food, and the acid is staying in check. I will never take that garbage again, just managing the stress and eating smart, with Pepcid to fall back on occasionally. I urge you all to try it without them, or at least decreased dosages. That is, if you dont have another serious condition like Barrett's.


----------



## slacker

P.S. I take Liquid Mylanta too, usually One dose every nite before bedtime, because while you sleep is when a lot of damage can occur because you are not standing upright. Just stick to that or Pepto or Gaviscon, you know the OTC Safe stuff (when used in moderation).I have been scoped and I don't have inflammation or damage, and I am a high moderate case, so the OTC's can do the job for a lot of people.


----------



## Gibby154

I was diagnosed with sever esophagitis. I went to the doctor and got scoped because I couldn't swallow regular food anymore. I almost suffucated on a cinnamon roll on the side of the road. The scope showed that I had an ulcerated esophagous anr that the upper sphincter muscle on my stomach was GONE!







The prilosec helped me heal, but they said that total relief would only happen from the repair surgery. So what was I supposed to do?







I took one look at the success rate of that procedure and said no thanks!







So now I am 36 and hooked on Prilosec. I have no research to back this up, but I really believe that the long term reduction in stomach acid has also reduced my stomachs ability to resist stomach acid.The only things that I have found that help is a strict diet and keeping my weight down. The heavier I am, the worse the reflux. Prilosec or no prilosec.


----------



## sissina

All of you are soooo right!!! I tried time and time again to get off of my GERD meds (I believe they caused my IBS all along)but I can't seem to be able to come off of it. WHAT'S THE ALTERNATIVE??? I don't want to end up with esophagal cancer in a few years! But the surgery sounds terrible! (They actually wrap your stomach around your esophagus and stitch it to it!!!???)


----------



## HereIam

I was reading the massive list of information about Prevacid. It was on the back side of a Prevacid ad in a magazine. The first paragraph was devoted to impressing upon the doctor and the user that Prevacid is for SHORT TERM use only, to heal erosive esophagitis. It's the first ad I've seen that so clearly stated the short term intention of this med.


----------



## HereIam

Since this has caught my attention, am looking closely at all the ads now, and Nexium's warning page also has it clearly stated that it is intended for short-term use ONLY. 6-8 Weeks. Why aren't the doctor's reading this stuff?


----------



## Davis 2002

There is some poor advice out their Pepcid ac 20mg is a very safe drug to take and several doctors have told me that Prevacid is much stronger and is meant to be taken once a day Pepto Bismol and herbal remedies are a complete waste of money


----------



## slacker

I dont know anything about herbal remedies, but Pepto Bismal and the like are certainly NOT a waste of money for all.I have taken Prevacid, Aciphex, Nexium, and Aciphex, and none helped my reflux. Although I don't know the whole answer, part of it is because I was DX'ed with BILE reflux too, and those meds do NOTHING for that.Ive been takin liquid Mylanta or Pepto and they actually DO SOMETHING for my reflux. I have the most problems after meals, so a swig after ever meal takes care of like 75% of the problem. Thats a lot better than 0%.slacker


----------



## relic

I went to my Dr's the other day and talked to her RN whom I've gotten pretty close with. BUT, she told me (and I didn't know she had stomach problems)that Prilosec "ate a whole in my duodenum"







I was like "what?" and she said "Yeah, I was taking it for relux and one day, I came to work and I thought it was my pancreas, cuz it hurt so badly and then I threw up clear liquid and they sent me to the hospital and took tests and found I had a hole in my duodenum" She was on Prilosec for 2 years. Now, she's on Aciphex, has to take "4 pills a day for my stomach and can't eat anything but bland foods and drink Maalox"So I asked her "then what the heck are we doin' taking Prilosec then for?" (I take Nexium, but Prilosec, Prevacid, Nexium,....I heard are all about the same) She just shrugged her shoulders like "I dunno".Everybody is different and ya gotta kinda experiment what's best for you. I have found out that Dr's tell me "stay away from herbs! You don't wanna mess with them", but aloe vera gel and acidophillus and peppermint pills work good for me and I think that's alot better than having to take a chemical that will make you have to take another chemical for the side effects of the other one.


----------



## silver

I tried getting off the protonix a couple of months back and I was taking 5 zantac a day and had to get up during the night & take it too. Maalox, mylanta, gaviscon do nothing for me so it is a waste of money there. But when you gotta get up during the night because it feels like there's a huge hole in my stomach, what on earth am I suppose to do?







I tried for 8 days and it was 8 days of pure hell. I couldnt even eat a plain slice of bread without getting heartburn and once it got going there was no stopping it. I quit drinking coffee, ate bland food, how much blander can you get with a slice of bread? And during the week I lost 4 pounds so thats not healthy either.I went back on the protonix of course but its not working as well either, I still have the hole in my stomach feeling & I hurt all the time. I am getting a scope at the end of May so in the meantime I suffer, protonix or not.I dont know what the solution is but I do think its worse than before I start taking protonix a couple of years ago. So I do believe it does limit your resistance to stomach acid but what are we suppose to do?


----------



## 23461

I was taking 20mg prilosec for 8 months when it almost killed me! I wound up in the hospital for over one week with acute pancreatitus. My doctor will not prescribe this medication to me again saying it will most cerainly KILL me if I were to have another reaction to it! That was five years ago, I have been taking 40mg famitodine (pepcid) since with no problems at all. I have to wonder how many deaths have occured due to prilosec, I can't even believe that it's now sold otc!!!!


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome steven


----------



## 19179

I've been taking prevacid for about 2 years or so. I had some severe GERD attacks in the past six months, docs increased my dosage. The discomfort went away, but was also taking allergy meds too, because the reflux was causing allergy symptoms and sinus infections. When I take a larger dose because of attack I break out in hives. Docs said it could be because of laryngeal GERD, but I'm thinking maybey its the prevacid??? It is one of the side effects. I don't know, been pondering this situation for some time. I haven't been taking the prevacid reguliarly for a few weeks, now I am C and in pain daily. Docs have suggested a fleet enima to drink, going to get one and get cleaned out. Anyone have problems using these?PS. I'm have a total hysterectomy in March, and trying to clean out my body of all the meds.


----------



## 20745

I had taken Prilosec for over 10 years when it was by prescription It helped me continuouslyI went off it when I had my back surgery and never thought about it for a long time I went back on it )OTC) for sbout a month and stopped and now I have been talking it for about 3 months and no problems Its the only thing that helps They put me on a number of prescriptions and they allmade me sick as could be and gave me rashes all over my bodyI am on a medicationjj now Imipramine for bladder control I have been geting real sick with it and also the rashes They want me to stay on it a litle bit longer to see is it works or I am going to need blader surgery which I am not wanting at allDoes anyone know anything about this medicine and does anyone know anything about bladder control I have become incontinent I had a surgery 18 years ago and I fugured that waa the end of that problem but the docs think the back surgery did something to my bladderAny thoughts or adviceThanksKaren


----------



## Guest

> quote:I am on a medicationjj now Imipramine for bladder control I have been geting real sick with it and also the rashes


This medication is actually a antidepressant, but it is used off label for bladder control. One of the side effects is rash. Like most meds, it takes a while to kick in and work. I hope it is the solution for your problem.char


----------



## 20745

Char ThanksI will hang in alitle longer but the side effects really suck and the help for the bladder hasnt startedWhen I take the iminprine at night I practically passs out till I make it to bed That cant be rightIam call the doc tomorowThanksKaren


----------



## 18059

In response to the post on the surgery my husband had it done by lazers, almost 3 years ago, he was on prlosec and had barrets sndryome and thier is no cure except surgery, and they take the stomach muscle and use it to tie it around the esophogus like a small gastric bypassso he lost alot of weight and has to eat small amounts now but his scopes have been clear for three years now.he was out of the hospital the same day,I take prilosc once a day now too and if i try to go off of it i get bad heartburn, and i have tried alot of different things even pepcid and nothing else helps. gaviscon is the only one that does help a little.i am too scared about taking it full time but have asked my drs. about it and they too have said it was ok. it is better than haveing the acid creep up your throat and cause more problems. so what to do.peppermint tea makes me sick so does green tea. but i do like stuff with ginger in it. it helps.i don't eat very many spicy things or acidic things. but lately i gag and cough and throw up alot of mornings so i think maybe time to go back and see the doc.


----------



## 20745

charDo you know any more about imipramineThe rwshhes are the least I have ben getting dizzy and blurred vision and haorrible stomach pain I went off it yesterdayIt never helpwd my bladderKaren


----------



## 17287

PRILOSEC KILLED A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE. IT HAS RUINED MY LIFE - A LIVING HELL. ANYONE CARE TO REACH ME WHO HAS SIDE EFFECTS FROM PRILOSEC, PLEASE DO SO AT WIRE_2_WIRE###WEBTV.NET


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome here 2 help


----------



## 16331

#### !! I take Prilosec twice a day, 20 mg. My GI doc put me on it, I have Esophagitis/Barrets, Acid reflux, and IBS. I am now scared, He told me to take 40 mg for 8 wks, and then just 20 mg once a day.


----------



## madge

I'm not happy about taking Prilosec long term either. Just started it last week and am supposed to take it for two months.And then what? From what people here are saying, you can't just stop. Some had to go back on it, others tapered off. I'd probably try to taper off, but don't know how to do it.Also, for those of you who use Prilosec only when you need it, do you take it 1/2 hour before a meal, or do you just take it anytime you're having a reflux flareup? Can you take it whenever, during the day?Sorry to have so many questions, but I'm a little disturbed by what I've been reading here about Prilosec.


----------



## 16331

Yes, I'm a little concerned . With Barretts, and IBS, would Gaviscon be a better choice ?I almost bought Gaviscon the other day at the grocery store.


----------



## madge

cvoor, I bought some Gaviscon last week and used it one evening when I had acid burning in my throat. It stopped the burning, but I felt a little nauseous for half an hour or so after taking it. My mom used to take it for GERD years ago, when there were no PPIs to take. It seemed to work for her.I sometimes get nausea during the day lately. Not sure why. I'm glad I had the upper endoscopy, or else I'd be worried that I had something wrong with my stomach. It's odd...feels like nausea and stomach also feels empty and gurgles... eating helps for a little while. Never had it until the last few weeks. My digestion just isn't the same.I asked a friend (who has been on Prilosec for 14 years) if she'd ever had any trouble being on it for so long, or if she worried about it. She works for the doctor who did my endoscopy, and she says she doesn't worry about long-term effects at all. The doctor said it was safe, that it was the one used the longest. I'm still not so sure about taking Prilosec long term. (Actually I take omeprezole, the generic form of Prilosec.) I'd like to get off it and try other alternatives eventually. (Besides, I don't like the "yellow stool" thing I get with PPIs, and my irritable bowel problems were much better before starting the Prilosec (IBS with constipation). How are you doing on Prilosec now?


----------



## 16331

You know, since I've been taking Prilosec my IBS has gotten worse, cramping, harder to digest foods. I have noticed this as well. I also get a few chest pains with the prilosec occasionally, and acid in the throat once in a while.


----------



## madge

cvoor...You too, huh? I don't have cramping but food does seem harder to digest now. And I'm being really careful not to eat trigger foods. It's now been four weeks on Omeprazole (generic Prilosec). Before that, a different doctor had me try Protonix for three weeks. I had the same side effects from both. But the nausea and gas has been worse lately. When I feel acid in the throat occasionally, I take Tums, usually.When you say it's harder to digest foods, do you mean you have gas/bloating? I do. Also get the gurgling stomach with mild nausea every few hours and need to eat to stop it. Tried Mylanta today instead, but it didn't help the nausea/gurgling. I'm not sure calling the doctor about this would do any good. After one more month on this medication (omeprazole/Prilosec) I'm going to see whether I can find a way to taper off it and try some of the other things people use for reflux. Cramping is no fun. How long have you been on Prilosec now?


----------

